# Windows 10 bootet nicht direkt von SSD



## Delta2706 (9. März 2016)

Hallo!

Meine Seagate Baracuda HDD leidet unter einem hochfrequenten Fiepen, wird zurückgeschickt der Müll -.- 

Als ich aber mit nur angeschlossener SSD den PC starten wollte hat Windows nicht geladen:
"Reboot and select proper Boot device or start Media , ... , and press a key"

Alle Windows Dateien sind auf der SSD, Bootreihenfolge SSD #1, Bootmanager finde ich nicht(wird aber sehr wsl. auch auf der SDD sein) ?! An was kann es denn liegen ??!


----------



## Quat (9. März 2016)

Der Bootloader ist auf der HDD.
Schau in der Laufwerksverwaltung nach, wo die 500 oder 200MB Partition ist. Dort ist auch der Bootloader.

Edit :
Datenträgerverwaltung
350MB Partition


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. März 2016)

Welche Konfiguration hat denn bisher funktioniert? War das OS auf der HDD und du hast es umgezogen? Oder frisch installiert?


----------



## Delta2706 (9. März 2016)

Der muss ja auf der SSD sein oder? 

Datenträger 0 (SSD) C: NFTS, Fehlerfrei(Startpart., Auslagerungsdatei, Absturzbild, Prim. PArt.)

Datentr. 1 (HDD) System Reserved 350MB und E: Fehlerfrei(Prim Part.)

@Kartoffel: OS wurde auf neu gebauten PC auf die SSD installiert, HDD war zwar angeschlossen, aber alles kam auf die SSD ...

@Quat und was tun mit der MSR ?!

Die System Reserved Datei kann ich als einziges nicht "Partition als aktiv markieren". Liegt es etwa daran dass ich die SSD aktiv markieren muss ? Will nichts falsches machen ...


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2016)

Delta2706 schrieb:


> @Kartoffel:Wie gesagt OS wurde auf neu gebauten PC auf die SSD installiert, HDD war zwar angeschlossen, *aber alles kam auf die SSD ...*



Nope, alle deine normalen Windowsdatein kamen auf die SSD --> der Bootloeader landetet auf der HDD.


----------



## Brehministrator (9. März 2016)

Stimme meinen Vorpostern zu: Der Bootloader muss mitnichten auf der gleichen Partition sein wie die Windows-Installation. Bei dir ist dann wahrscheinlich der (im Normalbetrieb unsichtbare) Bootloader auf der HDD gelandet. Es wird schwer, den im Nachhinein auf die SSD umziehen zu lassen. Der Bootloader braucht nämlich vorne am Anfang der Festplatte eine kleine versteckte Partition. Man kann Partitionen zwar schrumpfen, so dass hinten etwas Platz frei wird, aber den Partitionsanfang kann man nicht verschieben.

Klingt für mich, als würdest du um eine komplette Neu-Installation nicht  drum herum kommen, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nicht das ist, was du hören wolltest


----------



## Quat (9. März 2016)

Den Bootloader im Nachhinein noch auf die SSD packen, bei W10 hab ich da noch keine Erfahrung mit.
Damit das aber nie wieder passiert, steckst du als erstes mal deine SSD an den ersten SATA Port, wenn du dich an die Reparatur machst.
Der Bootloader landet fast immer auf dem ersten Laufwerk, also erster Controller, erster Port.
Empfehlen kann ich, entweder W10 Reparaturinstallation, Neuinstallation oder du schaust wie man den Bootloader repariert.
Der kann nämlich auch auf die Windws Partition.
Dadurch verzichtest du sicherlich auf UEFI und der gleichen, was aber meines Erachtens verschmerzbar ist, nicht optimal aber verschmerzbar.


----------



## Delta2706 (9. März 2016)

Habe es durch einen Kumpel nun doch geschafft: Ewig lang herumprobiert, alle Einstellungen passten haben uns schon gewundert an was es denn liegen kann.
Dank EasyBCD bootet Windoof jetzt nur von der SSD, ohne angeschlossene HDD 

Nun kann ich mich meinem eigentlich Problem wenden, das Fiepen der HDD. Die Seagate HDD wird zurückgesendet. Ok vielleicht hatte ich wirklich Pech und ein Montagsmodell erwischt, wegen dem fiepen. Aber man liest ja sowieso nur schlechtes von Seagate, HDDs von Western Digital, Hitachi, Samsung sind da um Welten besser.

NRE - Computer & Service - Western Digital Caviar Green 5GB, 64MB, SATA 6Gb Die sollte passen oder ?


----------



## Quat (9. März 2016)

Ah, EasyBCD funzt auch mit W10, schön zu wissen!
Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. März 2016)

Delta2706 schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mich meinem eigentlich Problem wenden, das Fiepen der HDD. Die Seagate HDD wird zurückgesendet. Ok vielleicht hatte ich wirklich Pech und ein Montagsmodell erwischt, wegen dem fiepen. Aber man liest ja sowieso nur schlechtes von Seagate, HDDs von Western Digital, Hitachi, Samsung sind da um Welten besser.
> 
> NRE - Computer & Service - Western Digital Caviar Green 5GB, 64MB, SATA 6Gb Die sollte passen oder ?



Wenn du mich fragst, ist es völlig egal, für welche Marke du dich entscheidest. Glück/Pech kann man mit allen haben ^^

Falls es dich interessiert: 3 TB HDDs gehen statistisch am schnellsten kaputt und HGST hat statistisch die wenigsten Ausfälle


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2016)

HGST ist auch der einzigste, der fast das gleiche Tempo wie eine Barracuda liefern (auch ohne 4K Sektoren), ohne wie eine WD Black das doppelte zu kosten. Aber von der Preis-/Leistung ist die Barracuda schlecht zu toppen. In der Preisklasse einfach das schnellste. Ein schrilles Fiepen hatte ich bei den Dingern auch nie.



Die meisten negativen Geschichten zur Barracuda beziehen sich auch eher auf ältere Generationen. Die aktuellen Laufwerke machen meist keine Probleme. Deswegen werden sie auch fast immer hier empfohlen.


----------



## Delta2706 (10. März 2016)

Habe mir heute ausm Laden ne neue geholt und passt alles!

Amazon hat mir wsl eine gebrauchte Rücksendung gegeben, absolute Frechheit eigentlich -.- Habe mich eh schon gewundert weil sie nur mit Luftpolsterfolie "gesichert" kam und ohne Antistatische Hülle bzw. OVP.


----------



## Quat (10. März 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> HGST ist auch der einzigste, der fast das gleiche Tempo wie eine Barracuda liefern (auch ohne 4K Sektoren), ohne wie eine WD Black das doppelte zu kosten. Aber von der Preis-/Leistung ist die Barracuda schlecht zu toppen. In der Preisklasse einfach das schnellste. Ein schrilles Fiepen hatte ich bei den Dingern auch nie.
> Die meisten negativen Geschichten zur Barracuda beziehen sich auch eher auf ältere Generationen. Die aktuellen Laufwerke machen meist keine Probleme. Deswegen werden sie auch fast immer hier empfohlen.


wzbw!
Seagate hat in den letzten 10 Jahren schon häufiger Ausfälle als alle anderen respektive, die letzten beiden Großen.
Warum sollte sich das auf einmal ändern? Oder genauer, warum sollte man darauf vertrauen, solang es keine Daten dazu gibt? Ich hab dagegen zwei ST2000 sterben sehen, von Barracudas will ich garnicht anfangen. Gibt's die überhaubt noch, die 14er waren doch die letzten oder?
HGST, Toshiba oder WD würde ich in jedem Falle vorziehen, in dieser Reihenfolge.
HGST Ultrastar 7K bewährte Technik, gibt's grad recht günstig.
Toshiba die neuen kenn' ich noch nicht. Hier enden meine Erfahrungen mit den MD04ACA und DT01ACA. Die DT01 ist, wie die 7K, nicht mehr die neuste und somit auch nicht die schnellste, dafür verläßlich. Die MD04 gab es nur sehr kurze Zeit. Ich vermute, weil sie zu laut ist, somit wär sie auch nicht empfehlenswert.
Bei WD hab ich nur mit Reds und "Lila" Kontakt, bisher keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Ausfällen. Ich kenn aber auch nur 4 persönlich.
Aber he, zumindest der Support bei Seagate ist nich schlecht. RMA holen, hinschicken, Ankunft abwarten, neue geht sofort raus. Anders kenn ich es nicht, aus den letzten Jahren.
Zur Geschwindigkeit könnte man noch diskutieren, wenn es keine SSDs gäbe. Aber ich schaue ehrlich gesagt auch zu erst danach, erst dann alles andere.
Aber ich seh gerade, hat sich erledigt.
Viel Spasss noch!


----------



## Namaker (11. März 2016)

Delta2706 schrieb:


> Habe mich eh schon gewundert weil sie nur mit Luftpolsterfolie "gesichert" kam und ohne Antistatische Hülle bzw. OVP.


Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, meine WD Green 4TB und Seagate 4TB kamen auch ohne weitere Hülle, nur die WD Black hatten eine "richtige" Verpackung.


----------

